# Reverb alert Dumble



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

Here's your chance : Dumble Overdrive Special


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Just gotta wait until my Boss OD-3 sells and I'll be all over that. If my calculations are correct the Dumble should sound ass good as a Blues Jr with a Vertex clean boost in front of it.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Just in case it sells quickly, as there is only one available ....and 21 offers

I have put it on my Wish List

............................................................................................................

Only 1 available

*$154,956.56* CAD+ $471.61 Shipping

Make an Offer

 206 Watchers

 21 Offers
 Watch
 Wish List


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

I like how to the right of the specs they have the 'used price guide' showing that the asking price is double the actual value.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I was going to buy it and then return it, but it's sold 'as is'.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

When you're selling an amp for 155k, do you think you could be a good guy and include shipping?


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Wow, I can only imagine how good my playing will be if I buy that amp. It probably comes with a lot of scales and chords!!
With this I mean that it seems silly to pay that much for an amp that is voiced for another person (I've heard that AD only builds his amps after watching the buyer's playing)


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

I can't afford the shipping...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

mister.zed said:


> I can't afford the shipping...


If it is just the shipping cost that puts it outside of your financial reach and you can afford the rest, I'll go get it for you.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

adcandour said:


> I was going to buy it and then return it


I thought you did that with this amp in the past already. I can never keep track.
(Sorry...I just couldn't resist. Still friends?)


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

greco said:


> If it is just the shipping cost that puts it outside of your financial reach and you can afford the rest, I'll go get it for you.


Lamentably no - as in I can't _even _afford the shipping.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

mister.zed said:


> Lamentably no - as in I can't _even _afford the shipping.


Gotcha....I wondered if that was what you actually meant. 
It is so easy to misinterpret the written word. Oh well, I tried.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Whats a Dumble?

Good thing for me, these things will never be worth *$154,956.56!*


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I can't afford to think about it


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

Are you ready to Dumble?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!(c)


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

PT Barnum. ,... a sucker with $$$


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

I think when you want to sell something like this, one way would be to put it out there with a crazy price on eBay or Reverb. Then, if someone really want to buy it, you can get a conversation going. I mean, no one is going to just click buy and PP the money. I'm sure when stuff like this moves, it's because Billy Gibbon's guitar tech finds it and asks Billy if he wants to check it out. I would just think of the Reverb posting as running a free ad.


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Lord-Humongous said:


> I think when you want to sell something like this, one way would be to put it out there with a crazy price on eBay or Reverb. Then, if someone really want to buy it, you can get a conversation going. I mean, no one is going to just click buy and PP the money. I'm sure when stuff like this moves, it's because Billy Gibbon's guitar tech finds it and asks Billy if he wants to check it out. I would just think of the Reverb posting as running a free ad.


I agree. This puts it on a potential buyer's (or their friend's) radar. Anyone spending over 10 grand on an amp at all, is going to travel to check it out in person. I really doubt that a website like Reverb or Ebay ever gets a cut on one of these sales. They have to settle for the honour have hosting some pics of it at most.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

bcmatt said:


> I agree. This puts it on a potential buyer's (or their friend's) radar. Anyone spending over 10 grand on an amp at all, is going to travel to check it out in person. I really doubt that a website like Reverb or Ebay ever gets a cut on one of these sales. They have to settle for the honour have hosting some pics of it at most.


They get the ad revenue from all of us clicking the link to fantasize over it.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

numb41 said:


> When you're selling an amp for 155k, do you think you could be a good guy and include shipping?


If you're seriously laying out $155K for an amp, can't you just buy a plane ticket and pick it up yourself? You know there is no company on earth that will ensure it for you, right?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

TimH said:


> If you're seriously laying out $155K for an amp, can't you just buy a plane ticket and pick it up yourself? You know there is no company on earth that will ensure it for you, right?


If I was buying an amp for that much, I would be taking my own Learjet to check it out. And when I get it back, I'd be loading it into my one-off custom-made Ferrari sport ute. That's how rich I would have to be to think that amp would make all the difference in my tone. LOL


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Can someone explains me with is all about those Dumble amps?
I know there's a cult around them but why?
Are they that different from other amps?


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> If I was buying an amp for that much, I would be taking my own Learjet to check it out. And when I get it back, I'd be loading it into my one-off custom-made Ferrari sport ute. That's how rich I would have to be to think that amp would make all the difference in my tone. LOL


You don't buy this amp to improve tone. It's probably one of only a few pieces of gear you could honestly call an investment.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Ti-Ron said:


> Can someone explains me with is all about those Dumble amps?
> I know there's a cult around them but why?
> Are they that different from other amps?


www.google.com


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

TimH said:


> www.google.com


Yeah, right!
But the point is I don't understand why they are that popular. In fact, everything I read is about how popular they, 'cause they were popular... like a hipster thing.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

TimH said:


> You don't buy this amp to improve tone. It's probably one of only a few pieces of gear you could honestly call an investment.


At that price, I think the term 'wild-assed speculation' is more appropriate than 'investment'. At that price (or even half of it), someone will be putting a lot of hope in future generations having a love for 80s heroes like Larry Carleton and Robben Ford, IMO.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> At that price, I think the term 'wild-assed speculation' is more appropriate than 'investment'. At that price (or even half of it), someone will be putting a lot of hope in future generations having a love for 80s heroes like Larry Carleton and Robben Ford, IMO.


I don't assume for a second it will sell for that price. Asking price and selling price are wildly different some times.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

LOL


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I bet if you put a real Klon in front of that it would be awesome.


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

Ti-Ron said:


> Yeah, right!
> But the point is I don't understand why they are that popular. In fact, everything I read is about how popular they, 'cause they were popular... like a hipster thing.


I think it is a type of hipster thing and just like owners of replica guitars, when you pay huge guitar/gear money you have a vested interest in keeping the value of the item high, in any way possible.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Famous for being famous, just like Ms. Hilton.... the Kardashians....


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Jimmy_D said:


> I think it is a type of hipster thing and just like owners of replica guitars, when you pay huge guitar/gear money you have a vested interest in keeping the value of the item high, in any way possible.


I think that's a super big assumption to make. Every single person I've ever heard who played one says "it's on another level". Take that, sprinkle in the rare factor (Alexander D only makes them if he deems you worthy) and the rising incomes people are making and voila. It's not a grand conspiracy any more than Stradivarius violins being sold for $16 million is. There's a demand, based on rarity and wow factor and so the prices are insanely high. Don't be bitter, don't pretend its a conspiracy, it's life.


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

TimH said:


> I think that's a super big assumption to make. Every single person I've ever heard who played one says "it's on another level". Take that, sprinkle in the rare factor (Alexander D only makes them if he deems you worthy) and the rising incomes people are making and voila. It's not a grand conspiracy any more than Stradivarius violins being sold for $16 million is. There's a demand, based on rarity and wow factor and so the prices are insanely high. Don't be bitter, don't pretend its a conspiracy, it's life.


ok


----------



## arcalumis (Mar 26, 2012)

Mick Taylor's Dumble love:


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

arcalumis said:


> Mick Taylor's Dumble love:


exactly


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Ti-Ron said:


> Can someone explains me with is all about those Dumble amps?
> I know there's a cult around them but why?
> Are they that different from other amps?



I've never understood it either. I love Robben Ford's playing but do not like his tone when he plays through his Dumble. To my mind it is just ridiculous hype.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Even if it sells for half the asking price, it's still at least 10X (maybe closer to 20X) more than you'd pay for a high end amp that can probably cop those tones so close that no one could tell the diff in a blind ABX test. 

AD did great in marketing his product (yea, but marketing doesn't work on most of us, LOL, although we've all heard of him....) by putting them ONLY in the hands of great players. So he created a demand that just kept growing. Then he limited supply by being a bit of a jerk, wrt to dealing with the public in general, and even people who bought his amps second hand. It's the old supply/demand formula amped up (pun intended) by places like HC and TGP. 

I wonder how many amps AD has built and at what price for each amp. In other words, I'm wonder if Al got rich using this business model. He's being building amps for as long as Randall Smith, he's just about as well known in gearhead circles, I wonder if his business model worked as well as Mesa's?


----------



## Stonehead (Nov 12, 2013)

Frick'n crazy. I guess people do believe in magic....at the very least the magic in marketing........


----------



## Rabbit (Oct 9, 2007)

This whole exercise is beyond stupid.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Rabbit said:


> This whole exercise is beyond stupid.


It's not that bad, if you had the money I'm sure you'd do something a bunch of folks could find unnecessary. People with money see the world different, this amp is collectible. It's like a piece of art and that most times is subjective.


----------



## J-75 (Jul 29, 2010)

Er, it comes with a commodity speaker? What's that, 150 bucks?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Did it sell??


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I find myself wondering what "Wild Bill" would have to say on the subject of Dumble


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> I find myself wondering what "Wild Bill" would have to say on the subject of Dumble


Mentions of Star Wars, astrology and fairy dust followed by statements of electrons don't change, tubes are all the same except for when he's paid to review them.


----------



## Percy (Feb 18, 2013)

Here are a couple sales of Dumble amps.....

Dumble Overdrive Special 1977 Brown Price Guide


----------



## purpleplexi (Nov 5, 2014)

I wonder what goes through the mind of the super-rich guy who buys this amp, plugs in and finds he sounds exactly as sh*tty as he did before.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2017)

That would be about 6.5% fees between Reverb and banking fees = $10,000 CAD

Nice to see my Fuchs Overdrive Supreme Dumble clone in the corner can hold it's own with that Dumble... (photo is from the web, mine is the same but has black knobs)


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

purpleplexi said:


> I wonder what goes through the mind of the super-rich guy who buys this amp, plugs in and finds he sounds exactly as sh*tty as he did before.



Email Henry Kaiser and ask him.


----------

